# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Carteras de tiendamagia

## jordi23

Hola!

Alguien ha comprado alguna cartera en tiendamagia?
Que cosas se pueden hacer con una cartera himber? No lo explica muy bien.

Hay una cartera que la descripcion es que aparece la carta doblada en cuatro dentro de la cartera. Vale unos 30euros aproximadamente.

Alguien la tiene?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola Jordi,

Utiliza el buscador, hay bastante información relativa a carteras en general:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4819
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=955
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=3118
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=1344
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=995

Espero te sea de ayuda.

Un saludo.

----------


## jordi23

Hola!

Gracias por responder. Si, he visto algunos posts en el buscador antes, pero no habia encontrado nada sobre esta cartera. La profesional de la carta doblada que vale 30e en tiendamagia, por eso queria saber si alguien la tenia y si se podian hacer mas efectos con ella.

----------


## ignoto

Teniendo en cuenta que no sabes qué es un gimmick, quizás sea conveniente que te centres primero en algunos libros.
Decide qué rama de la magia te interesa mas y, después, consulta sobre cuales adquirir.

----------


## jordi23

He leido varios libros como los trece escalones del mentalismo, cartomagia fundamental, etc.
Solo que en este momento no sabia cual era la traducción exacta o el significado exacto de esta palabra.
Me lo imagino, pero no lo sabia seguro.

----------

